
Best Vim Intro - guptarohit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nim4_f5QUxA
======
tosylate
As someone who mainly used VS and Pycharm in the past and who knows only
enough VI/VIM to get things done on machines remotely, would you still suggest
getting more proficient in VIM in 2020?

~~~
thomastjeffery
If you like Vim's keybinds, use it. Vim has pretty much everything there is to
offer in a text editor.

I've been far enough down the Vim rabbit hole to feel the bottom, and I
thoroughly enjoyed it.

The only reason I don't live in [Neo]Vim anymore is that I decided to learn a
different keyboard layout, and ended up with some distaste for Vim's normal-
mode mnemonic-based keybinds and their associated function names. Because of
the way vim is designed, you can't really get far from the default keybinds.
If you are willing to live with that fact, Vim is definitely worth learning.

As a sidenote, NeoVim is essentially better than Vim in every way, so
specifically: use NeoVim if you like Vim.

Emacs is also very good. Evil-mode is very full-featured, and elisp is nicer
than viml. Emacs is also great if you don't want Vim's keybinds. Emacs'
documentation and configurability is essentially unmatched, although Vim gets
real close.

